# Luke, Ellie, and Kai say Hi!



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW !!!

That "lets head home kiddos" photo is stunning ...
so crisp and dynamic. The expressions are priceless !

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning pictures...as always, especially that first one. I love it! ♥


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Love your photos. That water looks so inviting! It really is summertime.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

OK, Just tell me where to order my calendar from!!!
That first photo is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So nice to see your trio! They look incredible, as usual. Good to see they all love the water as they do! Enjoy the summer.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Love that photo in the car! You have a very charming group.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

The first photo is the most unique, fantastic poodle photo I have ever seen. It should be made into a postcard! Loved it!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Great shots! You really have your hands full don't you! :act-up:

Funny you should ask about taking a dog on a boat. We took 14 week old Piper on the boat for the first time on Sunday. Her feathers were not ruffled a bit. You would have thought she was an old "Salty Dog" even though it's a fresh water lake. The funniest part was putting her into the inflatable raft we use to paddle to and from the buoy that week keep the boat on. She was calm and seemed to really love it. Up next, swimming and trying to get her back up on the swim deck. LOL


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The first photo is just wonderful. However do you deal with drying and brushing out three soaking wet poodles? Beau gets a little damp from the rain, and we freak out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to be reincarnated as one of your poodles!! They have such fun, in every season and location. I too love that "heading home" photo!! I used to want to swim with dolphins; now I just wanna swim with your poodles!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Uh, I don't think Kai knows he's a mini...! They make a beautiful family...I think poodles are the perfect empty nest fillers...I think you're old enough to appreciate that comment...eh?

Your photo skills are fabulous....I look forward to a summer full of pix of your poos!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Geneva77 said:


> Great shots! You really have your hands full don't you! :act-up:
> 
> Funny you should ask about taking a dog on a boat. We took 14 week old Piper on the boat for the first time on Sunday. Her feathers were not ruffled a bit. You would have thought she was an old "Salty Dog" even though it's a fresh water lake. The funniest part was putting her into the inflatable raft we use to paddle to and from the buoy that week keep the boat on. She was calm and seemed to really love it. Up next, swimming and trying to get her back up on the swim deck. LOL


Be ready with the camera, because I want to see pictures of Piper swimming! Isn't amazing to see how being in or near the water is no big deal, and that they WANT to be in it!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Is 14 weeks too young to swim? She did go in from the shore but she could stand and she got right out. LOL


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> The first photo is just wonderful. However do you deal with drying and brushing out three soaking wet poodles? Beau gets a little damp from the rain, and we freak out.


Well, Luke and Ellie just got their Miami cuts freshen up last night, and that is what keeps me sane during the summer months. They are in the water all summer long, and gosh I still like them to be pretty so a Miami it is. The dry time is so little, and combing through bracelets, TopKnot and tail daily is doable at the end of the day.

This is what my dogs love doing...and it keeps them very wet, and they have to pee all day long!!!
This is by heart boy, Koi who I lost to cancer a year and a half ago. 

Beautiful Koi by maryac58, on Flickr

This my Ellie, she is a competitor

Ellie is doing a great job today! by maryac58, on Flickr

Luke is my strongest swimmer, he absolutely loves the water!

Hello summer... by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL, seems like I am kind of hijacking my own thread! : )

I want to t*hank everyone* for the wonderful comments, but you know, we all have such a exquisite subject to capture, its a joy to share with you!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Geneva77 said:


> Is 14 weeks too young to swim? She did go in from the shore but she could stand and she got right out. LOL


I'm no expert, but from my experience with my 4 poodles, no it is not too young. My opinion is the earlier the better to learn to love the water and not fear it. Just have to keep on top of their ears, don't want an ear infection.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I want to be reincarnated as one of your poodles!! They have such fun, in every season and location. I too love that "heading home" photo!! I used to want to swim with dolphins; now I just wanna swim with your poodles!


Oh they would love it if you swam with them! In fact they may try to ride piggy back on you, so wear a wet suit! : )


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> I'm no expert, but from my experience with my 4 poodles, no it is not too young. My opinion is the earlier the better to learn to love the water and not fear it. Just have to keep on top of their ears, don't want an ear infection.



Is there anything I need to do for their ears after having them out in the water? I try to keep them pretty clean but I wanted to make sure there wasn't more I could do to prevent ear trouble. 

At 14 weeks how do you recommend their introduction to water. We have been trying to introduce our new baby to water in different places. She really prefers the shore. What can I do to get her more excited about the water?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I love your pictures!! They're so cute!! :love2:


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great photos ... and happy happy dogs! Love it!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

love the photos! What camera are you shooting with?


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

I'm with Ms. Stella with wanting to know what camera you are shooting with. Amazing photos! LOVE LOVE LOVE to look at your pics! Can't wait until I have some to share.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

My camera? The first photos are with my Canon G11, and I think the other photos are with my older canon rebel. I traded that one in for a canon 7D, which I have to admit I don't quite have the hang of yet for all the bells and whistles. I traded in another canon through the canon loyalty program for my canon G11, I wanted something more managable size wise for travel and such. I do like it. I also have a canon power shot elph 300 hs, as I like to be able to hold a camera in either my right or left hand and not have to use both hands for a shot.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

TabbyMom said:


> Is there anything I need to do for their ears after having them out in the water? I try to keep them pretty clean but I wanted to make sure there wasn't more I could do to prevent ear trouble.
> 
> At 14 weeks how do you recommend their introduction to water. We have been trying to introduce our new baby to water in different places. She really prefers the shore. What can I do to get her more excited about the water?


*Well, much will depend on your dogs normal ear health, and how much they swim.*

My female Ellie, has has very serious, chronic ear infections since puppyhood. So, I shaved her beautiful ears to allow for better drying. Killed me to do it, but so worth it for her to continue to swim and have heathy ears. I use blue ear wash, the stuff you make, after a swim here and there to help dry the canal, or some times diluted apple cider.

How do you get your dog excited about water? Favorite toys that are brought out only for water fun, that are tossed into the water for retrieval. First along the shore line, then a tad deeper and so on.
For my dogs, they have learned from each other. My first standard loved the water and dock jumped, and my other standards learned form him. Now my mini is learning to love the water and will soon be dock jumping because he wants to do what the big dogs do! 
Good luck, have fun!


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

I used the blue ear wash with my cockers and had much success. Guess I did anyway because neither ever had an ear infection and they are prone to get them just as poodles are so I can totally vouch for it!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so wonderful!!! what fun!!!!


----------

